# Rocky Mounts vs Yakima for my hitch rack



## buddiesconfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

I’ve narrowed my choice of racks to:

Rocky mounts monorail
Or
Yakima hold-up

It will be going on my VW TDI Jetta so unfortunately I can only do the 1 1/4” hitch size. Does anyone have any experience with either of these two?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I have the new Holdup Evo. We love it so far. The speed nob install is awesome (my wife hates wrenching in the previous racks and we removed it often). It holds all our bikes great even with big tires. Locks seem nice. New kick plate is great. No complaints so far. Wish it was a bit lighter as we also have the +2 on there and it's too heavy for my wife to unlatch and lift it all up with all 4 trays.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I recently bought the RockyMounts monorail. I like it a lot. It fits all of our bikes including my fat bike. It appears well made. The only thing I am not a big fan of is the bolt/pin to secure the hitch to the car. In the past, all of our hitch-mounted racks just used a hitch pin. The "pin" included with the monorail secures it much better and prevents it from moving around. However, as svinyard states, you need a wrench (provided) to install the rack. To speed up installation and removal, I use a ratcheting wrench. Also the locks are a little cheap but, IMO, locks are more of a visual deterrent than anything. All-in-all, I would buy it again, especially given the sale prices it goes for periodically.


----------



## Trikky (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm interested in this thread as I'm in the market for a new rack. Good luck!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I’ve had 2 different versions of the hold up. Both were great and served me well, but they both eventually rusted, and as mentioned, with the +2, was heavy as hell. But I don’t think you can use the +2 on the 1.25 version, can you? All in all, a solid rack. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buddiesconfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> I've had 2 different versions of the hold up. Both were great and served me well, but they both eventually rusted, and as mentioned, with the +2, was heavy as hell. But I don't think you can use the +2 on the 1.25 version, can you? All in all, a solid rack.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You cannot use the +2 with the 1.25" hitch.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

Rockadile said:


> I recently bought the RockyMounts monorail. I like it a lot. It fits all of our bikes including my fat bike. It appears well made. The only thing I am not a big fan of is the bolt/pin to secure the hitch to the car. In the past, all of our hitch-mounted racks just used a hitch pin. The "pin" included with the monorail secures it much better and prevents it from moving around. However, as svinyard states, you need a wrench (provided) to install the rack. To speed up installation and removal, I use a ratcheting wrench. Also the locks are a little cheap but, IMO, locks are more of a visual deterrent than anything. All-in-all, I would buy it again, especially given the sale prices it goes for periodically.


My experience exactly!


----------



## RFB (Oct 25, 2013)

Also have the Monorail. Agree with it being a great rack. I like the bolt used to secure it to hitch. With a ratchet, takes a minute to put on and take off. I know it is not coming loose. Location of release handle makes it very easy to raise and lower rack.

Only issue is low clearance. I drive a 2016 Forester and I've scraped the bottom on steep driveways. See 2nd review here. https://www.backcountry.com/rockymounts-rockymounts-monorail-platform-hitch-rack


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Installed my RockyMounts Monorail yesterday. Excellent instructions. Great build quality. Read reviews before buying about driveway angles. Mine isn't that steep. Got it on sale this week for 21% off at competitivecyclist.com


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

westin said:


> Installed my RockyMounts Monorail yesterday. Excellent instructions. Great build quality. Read reviews before buying about driveway angles. Mine isn't that steep. Got it on sale this week for 21% off at competitivecyclist.com


Another one ordered from competitivecyclist today. (solo model as i dont need to carry 2 bikes.)

i was torn between that and the yakima singlespeed, and was actually about to pull the trigger on the yakima, but someone else snagged the last one minutes before me. Still, $50 off $250 promo running now, not bad.

Coming from a Performance Bikes special (Transit Flatbed 2dlx that I converted to a single bike setup) im hoping this is a nice upgrade. Finally no more frame contact.


----------

